# Average Chicago Snow Fall Events Over 2"???



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

I've searched all over the internet and checked noaa? and can't seem to find out the average amount of snowfall events per winter. I use 20 when calculating my seasonal contracts? 

What's the average?
What do you use to calculate seasonal contracts??


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i dont know about the events but we average 40 inchs of the white gold but the past few year we have got more then 40. We also use 20 to do season price


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

snowguys;820700 said:


> i dont know about the events but we average 40 inchs of the white gold but the past few year we have got more then 40. We also use 20 to do season price


thanks for another reply
i'm using 20 x per push and then discounting total 10% for one year seasonal 15% off for 2 year and 20% off for 3 year contract does that sound right? last 2 years we've had over 60 so i don't want to screw myself....


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

i cant say if its bad or good to do that i mean if you can do that and still cover eveything then thats your call what about fuel going up or salt going up. what i did was locked someone in for 3 years i proved my self the first year and locked my price in for anouther 2 years i think that is better and looks better then doing a % and i think it would cover you better but if thats what you wanna do by all means do it im just telling you what i did and do now


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nevermind........only you can answer those questions.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

snowguys;820757 said:


> i cant say if its bad or good to do that i mean if you can do that and still cover eveything then thats your call what about fuel going up or salt going up. what i did was locked someone in for 3 years i proved my self the first year and locked my price in for anouther 2 years i think that is better and looks better then doing a % and i think it would cover you better but if thats what you wanna do by all means do it im just telling you what i did and do now


This damn townhome community is drivin me nutz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

I would stick with (1) year seasonals. You nevver know what this economy is going to do


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I tend to agree with 3311, pretty scarey crap going on with the economy, so be sure of your prices, and charging enough.


That said, my seasonals go up not down for 3 year contracts.
If they agree to a 3 year deal, I only increase them by 6% per season. So a 6K seasonal only goes up $360 2nd year.
IMO this is fair, covers average yearly increases for me, they wont see a big jump in prices for the next 3 years, and they know they have quality service locked in at a set price.
There savings will come on a set price if we get slamed. 
Make sure you have a clause for stacking and hauling that pays extra.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

T-MAN;821525 said:


> I tend to agree with 3311, pretty scarey crap going on with the economy, so be sure of your prices, and charging enough.
> 
> That said, my seasonals go up not down for 3 year contracts.
> If they agree to a 3 year deal, I only increase them by 6% per season. So a 6K seasonal only goes up $360 2nd year.
> ...


That makes alot of sense thanks for the reply... i do have this clause(below)... i can get a dump and driver(my best man) for 99 hr/w/driver.. so this should cover me.. a friend of mine got screwed a few years back an HOA tried to play the "removal" card and the job was bid as a "push" job so i make sure to make this clear to all clients.. again thanks that changes my quote entirely and it should gas? salt? inflation? i will raise the rate by 8% but discount for multi year contract by a reasonable percentage. i have very little overhead and very reliable subs(good friends laid off from there union jobs) who are willing to work for around less than 2/3 of what i'm charging because they don't have the people skills or patience for dealing with customers. i do. so it works out for all of us. i keep them busy and they add to my fleet.. t-man i've read alot of posts you've participated in and you have a wealth of knowledge and i appreciate your imput. ONE QUESTION.. where do you dump SNOW?? i figured anywhere accessible. Where do you dump snow???

clause "In the event that snow removal is needed a dump truck & driver may be required for removal at an hourly rate of $209 per hour. ½ hour will be billed for travel and a two hour minimum is required."


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

20 pushes for 40"?

Wow


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Its not 40" any more Mark. Used to be 15 pushes 3 years ago was average. After last season and the doozey we got 2 seasons ago 20 is a safe number for a 5 year average. Thats for closer to 60" though. I guess it depends who is doing the measurements. Snow biz we try to dump on site when ever possible. My buddy has a tree service with a good size yard to dump at. He gets $35 a load.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Snowbiz what size truck are you getting $209 per hour for ?
Seems to be a bit high IMO.


----------

